# filter question



## lax (Oct 26, 2010)

hey all, 

I was just wondering what type of filter is the most useful, 

should I go with an undergravel, exterior, or interior filter? and what are some pros and cons of each? 

thanks guys!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Undergravel filters are good,but useless if you have live plants.HOBs are nice,very convenient.Have good flow and now most are capable of three stage filtration.Internals are ok too and basically the same as HOBs but are inside.I dont like them taking up so much room myself but clean pretty good.canisters are the best for large planted tanks,IMO as you can add inline heaters and co2 diffusers,which will clear up everything in the tank except the inflow and outflow pipes,and many will use glass or acryllic lilly pipes so they are less noticeable.So basically,its user preference.I use a canister and like it pretty good.I have owned all the other types and they did just fine.I just needed the room in the tank and didnt feel like pulling my stand out to make backroom for the HOBs.

I think it depends on what size tank and what type of fish you have in there as to what to get.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree, it more depends on what tank and what goals you have with it. HOBs work great for 75gal and below.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I think the biggest thing to avoid is undergravels. They are a royal pain to properly maintain, and don't work well at all with live plants if you ever want any. I have never heard anyone say they're better in any way that the HOB or cannister types. HOB is what most use, at least with the smaller (10-50G range) tanks. Around 50G or higher most seem to go for canister filters (never used, so no comment). Lots of people will recommend Aquaclear filters, by Hagen. Inexpensive and works very well for me.


----------



## swampcat874 (Dec 12, 2010)

Lots of people will recommend Aquaclear filters, by Hagen. Inexpensive and works very well for me.[/QUOTE]

I use Aquaclear 500's (Now the 110). Have two on a 100 Gallon and 1 on a 55 gallon. They work great, filters around 15 years old, have been in continues use for 15 years. I own every model made, but presently only use these three 500's.

The aquaclears are great, best of all, you can put any type of filter media you want in these. They sell over priced inserts you can use, or make your own with filter bags and bulk media.

I only use foam blocks, and Bio max , and volcanic rock (basically same as Bio Max) in mine. 

I wouldn't buy any other HOB .


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

5 basic filter types:

Undergravel - easy to install, impossible to clean (never need to), best biological filtration method available. Uses the gravel in the bottom of the tank as the filter, allowing for excellent exposure of aquarium water to the nitrospira and nitrosomona bacterium that convert ammonia to nitrite to nitrate, and carbon is easy to change at the head of the air tube. Plants dislike moving water around their roots though, so if you're going with live plants, decommission your undergravel straight away.

HOB (Hang Off Back) - Most common, hangs off the back or side of the tank, has 3 stage filtration (mechanical, particulate, biological), that works fairly well. Easy to maintain, overhaul, clean, etc. However, some require priming every time you overhaul them (like the AquaClear filters), and some get loud with both dumping water back into the tank and vibrational "buzzing" against the tank.

In-tank power filters - Similar to HOB's, run inside the tank and are therefore almost completely silent, comparable filtration capabilities to HOB's, but take up valuable tank space.

Canister filters - Very effective filtration, run very quiet, easy to maintain, however they are expensive and most canister filters are designed for use in 50 gallon tanks or higher, and are somewhat impractical for anything smaller than 40 gallons.

Sumps - Completely impractical for anything smaller than 50 gallons, VERY expensive and very complicated to set up, however once set up they are the easiest filters to maintain, clean, and work with (can allow for advanced tank maintenance like pH probes, etc. directly from the sump).

My personal choice for most aquarium hobbyists would be an HOB filter. Decently priced, easy to work with, and very effective for what they are. I run an AquaClear 50 on my 30 gallon and cut my own filter foam, refill my own carbon pouches and bio-ball pouches. The filter was $50 and the media refills (when I do my own) are approximately $3 for all 3 refills at once. If you're worried about noise, get an in-tank filter. Just my humble opinion, let me know what you think!*shark chase


----------

